# New to bwing, yet another beco vs. angelpack post



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey there,

I posted this morning at thebabywearer.com but haven't gotten any replies, so I thought I'd try here.

After trying very unsuccessfully to wear my babe in a pouch and a ring sling (screaming baby, aching back), I've decided that something that distributes weight evenly between both shoulders might be the ticket for us. But the more I read (I've read lots and lots of past threads), the more my head spins.

At first I was thinking Ergo, but my one complaint about it was how much it looks like camping gear and that it seemed like it would be kinda stiff / bulky. Enter beco. That seemed like it would be perfect, but then I started seeing sme posts about the Angelpack. From what I can tell, both the beco and the AP would fold/roll up really nicely, and are softer than the Ergo. But beyond that, I'm not sure which one would be better. I have a few (well ok...quite a few) specific questions:

1. Some people were talking about getting these (I think both AP and beco) made with a custom fabric choice. If that is possible, who does that? I couldn't find that option on any of the sites I looked at.

2. It looks like the selection of APLX styles that are out there right now is very limited. Am I right, or am I missing something?

3. From what I have read, it sounds like these two carriers (APLX and beco) are almost exactly the same, except that the APLX is a bit taller and that some people complained about the beco cutting into their armpits. Oh, and I think someone said that the APLX is just a bit less "structured" than the beco---less padding, narrower straps. And, of course, the different fabric selections. Are there any other differences?

4. Based on the APLX being less structured, I think I might like it better. However, if there's not currently a fabric choice out there that I like, do you think I would be pretty happy with the beco?

5. OR...is the APLX really basically a Mei Tai that buckles instead of ties? In which case maybe I should go ahead and look at MTs as well?

6. I've also heard of the Connecta. How is it the same as / different from a beco?

Thanks.


----------



## Om Girl (May 10, 2006)

I can't really help you on the decision making...

BUT, I can tell you that mama's talking about a BECO or APLX with custom fabric ordered directly from the owner of said companies. They often have open lotteries where you can enter and purchase a "custom slot" to have a carrier made in your custom fabric. (You supply fabric) Then is becomes a OOAK (one of a kind) This can get very costly...

Other than that, back to your discussion. The ERGO is available in dyed colors from www.theportablebaby.com!

If you're interested in a MT, BabyHawk and Kozy offer the widest body styles most compatible for an older baby.


----------



## fortunecookie (Mar 20, 2007)

www.kaleababy.com

has some angelpack lx in stock right now. I think she is on vacation so there won't be any new ones avaliable for a while after these. I never owned any of the carriers you are talking about so I can't compare them for you. The Connecta isn't available in the US. I'm not sure where you live, but I thought I would mention it.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

The Connecta is not available in some countries, including the US. She'd perhaps like to but for insurance reasons, that is just not an option. So you'd have to get quite tricky to get one here. Portable Baby probably won't be allowed to keep dying Ergos so if they still have them and you like them, grab one! The APLX is super similar in style to the Beco. I am working on an article for TBW comparing as many of the structured baby carriers as possible so I do have both in. If it boils down to it, I'd say choose Beco or APLX based on what print appeals to you. There are differences, of course, but they are more the same than not. Both are great carriers and I find them both very comfy as does my mini tester.


----------

